# The Briscoe Brothers May be headed to the WWE?



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> - The recent Ring of Honor TV tapings and internet pay-per-view were the last scheduled appearances for The Briscoe Brothers. It's worth noting that Jay currently holds the ROH World Title. There is talk within ROH that the brothers are "headed for greener pastures" which could mean a WWE developmental deal. At the same time, there is some talk that they're just on hiatus but it looks like they're leaving the company.
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net


This is definitely interesting. WWE does indeed need new tagteams but I worry that their gimmick would be watered down so much to the point that they end up as the bushwackers 2.0. That would truly be a shame. Now if they end up as part of a Zeb Colter led stable then I'm all for it!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I would be well up for this! I wanted them for so long in WWE!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The Briscoe Bros + Coulter in a stable? Yes, please. :mark: :mark: :mark:
I've been waiting for The Briscoes to get their chance in the WWE for a while. One day, hopefully..


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

I said a little while ago in the Zeb Colter stable thread about them bringing more guys into it. Maybe a tag team because Swagger and Cesaro definitely shouldnt be teaming together. The Briscoe's would be great in this role. Yeah they would be watered down a tad, but put with a manager who is rather controversial would be a great way to go.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I love Briscoe brothers. My favourite tag team in ROH. If that's indeed true, Jay Briscoe is going to lose his World tile to Matt fucking Hardy.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

No, thank you. 

Bigoted.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Seeing Dem Boyz with Uncle Zeb would be so great. I can already imagine them standing next to Zeb with the "Don't Tread On Me"-flag behind them.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Doubt they'd be called Briscoe Brothers if they go to WWE. Probably call them "Pug Bros" or something lol(Pugh is their real last name)


At this point, I think WWE should just have an unofficial partnership with ROH lol. Signing so many people from over there, might as well. WWE shouldn't have any control over anything that happens in ROH, but work out some deal that WWE gets first pick at ROH talent to sign.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Seeing Dem Boyz with Uncle Zeb would be so great. I can already imagine them standing next to Zeb with the "Don't Tread On Me"-flag behind them.


Yes :mark:!! I can imagine the promos now.

"Uncle Zebbie and dem boys have been in, this here, country since DAY ONE, and we didn't need to worry about sneakin' in illegally like some of these fools. So if you fools like sneakin' so much, how bout' you sneak onto dem boys' property so we can give ya a good ol' fashioned American beat down. We'll see if ya man up then"

:mark:


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Colter KOW + BB BOOK IT!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Heyman Guys vs Coulter's Crew - Wrestlemania 30 :cole3


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

dxbender said:


> Doubt they'd be called Briscoe Brothers if they go to WWE. Probably call them "Pug Bros" or something lol(Pugh is their real last name)
> 
> 
> At this point, I think WWE should just have an unofficial partnership with ROH lol. Signing so many people from over there, might as well. WWE shouldn't have any control over anything that happens in ROH, but work out some deal that WWE gets first pick at ROH talent to sign.


Nah. Imo that would just be a step down for RoH. If WWE partners with RoH, it wouldn't really be "unofficial." Such a partner ship would basically send the message that RoH is the "minor leagues". RoH should be a "major league" in its own right (although on a smaller scale).


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

Tag Team division would be looking great if they were brought in as a tag team :mark:

Kings of Wrestling.
Briscoe Brothers.
The Shield.
Rhodes Scholars.

Would be a great foundation to build from and the matches they guys would have :mark: :mark:


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Would be great but i don't thinks it will happen.


These guys are ******* to the core.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't stand the Briscoes, but whatever. At least it would be a new tag team I guess. I really prefer them signing the Young Bucks instead.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

i have mixed feelings about this but they done it all in the Indys, they deserve made real money


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The tag team division is at it's worst right now. I don't think it would be good for them. I don't know why WWE can't devote 10 mins on RAW to actual tag teams and not two singles slapped together in a team.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

After what Jay Briscoe did on Twitter a few weeks ago I doubt it. WWE seems very concerned with public image. I would like them to come over but until they actually do I don't buy it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man up! > Yes!


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Yes please. I'd start watching again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chismo said:


> Man up! > Yes!


Agreed. This would be a great chant for the crowd to try and get the heels to brawl with the faces.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Would be great. Just a shame that even if they go to WWE, WWE will still be lazy with the tag division.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

purple_gloves said:


> Yes please. I'd start watching again.


If you aren't watching now, then why are you here?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I really don't care honestly. I'm not big on the Briscoe brothers, but I understand how they are able to connect with fans. They are probably just on hiatus because I really don't see the value in them from Vinces eyes when we all know that Vince doesn't care about long-term tag teams.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I thought they weren't cosmetically pleasing. ~_~

In any event, their gimmick would be watered down but they could be salvaged somewhat. I say if the gimmick still exists when they get called up, put them in the Wyatt Family. Dem Boys look exactly, to a T the look they're going for with them.


----------



## Mitch666 (Jun 2, 2005)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Colter KOW + BB BOOK IT!


what he said :mark:


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

if its true that the briscoes are done in roh, tna need to jump on them b4 wwe does. rumors goin around tna might be interested in rhett titus who is out of roh too to reform anx. screw that, briscoes>anx.

tna actually give a damn about tag teams and tag team wrestling. briscoes in tna is a win for everybody. they wont be watered down in the ring, they'll have more freedom with the gimmick and what they say during promos, they'll have better competiton. bad influence, dirty heels, young bucks may be back soon, they are working the july one nite only ppv vs bad influence in a ladder match.

im not trying to sound like a tna fanboy/wwe hater. they already had a tyrout a couple years back and were told they didnt have a tv friendly look. and if they were to go the wwe, they spend what? 2-3 years in developmental and nxt, be given wierd names like cletus and jethro or something and they probably wouldnt be a team very long in wwe and wwe would just try to push jay and bury mark. just what i think would happen.

c'mon tna, sign dem boyz b4 wwe get to them.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

They sort of need to be the tag-team version of Stone Cold. I think fans could get behind that.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Screw those two ******* fucks. Jay should've been blackballed for his Twitter bullshit and I never really rated either of them as being breakout superstars.

They're like a 21st Century Hardy Boys. Except there isn't a Jeff there. Or a Matt. Just two Shannon Moores.


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Completely fake newz story based on PWInsider's speculation.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As long as Jay calls John Cena a pussy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But aren't they still cosmetically challenge?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

To be part of the Wyatt family :mark:


----------



## Mr. Giraffe (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think the news is fake at all. This has to be why we got Mark vs. Jay so early into Jay's title run because they obviously weren't sticking around for much longer. If the Briscoes are WWE bound, I could see them working their way through NXT pretty fast. They would be watered down somewhat but as is expected. And concerning Zeb with the Briscoes, well :mark:


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

ColtofPersonality said:


> The Briscoe Bros + Coulter in a stable? Yes, please. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> I've been waiting for The Briscoes to get their chance in the WWE for a while. One day, hopefully..


I agree. Zeb, and Dem Boys are all that is needed. Zeb could manage those two, and they really wouldn't require a stable. We don't need Swagger, or Cesaro involved. This would be great news if this is true.


----------



## NewHorror (Jun 26, 2013)

I wasn't happy about this possibility until I saw all of these replies about them being put in the Wyatt Family or Coulter's stable. 

And now you all have me excited! :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like they are officially done with ROH. Their contract expired.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Briscoes gone from ROH. Spoiler for taped ROH show.

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/ROH_News_29/article_71527.shtml



> PWTorch has learned that ROH World champion Jay Briscoe and his brother, Mark Briscoe, are gone from Ring of Honor for the foreseeable future. (The status of the ROH Title is unknown at this time.)
> 
> The Briscoes's contracts expired and will not be renewed at this time. The decision was made in response to Jay's tweets in early May vowing to shoot anyone who teaches his children about marriage between same-sex couples.
> 
> ...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Vowing to shoot anyone who teaches your kid about gay-marriage is exactly why they need to join up with Zeb Coulter. Drop the whole immigrant thing. Talk about what's wrong with America in their view. Obviously gay-marriage is something to talk about, or even perhaps something like affirmative action.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

truk83 said:


> Vowing to shoot anyone who teaches your kid about gay-marriage is exactly why they need to join up with Zeb Coulter. Drop the whole immigrant thing. Talk about what's wrong with America in their view. Obviously gay-marriage is something to talk about, or even perhaps something like affirmative action.


But the problem with that is that Zeb and stuff don't actually believe what they say on TV. If someone accuses WWE of being discriminative of someone, WWE no longer has the "The views on TV by these characters don't express the real life opinions of the people playing the characters" excuse to get away with this stuff.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'll pass. Not a fan of them at all tbh.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

If they were to sign with the WWE I really cannot see them getting far at all. If Randy Orton is the thesis of what an ideological WWE Superstar is supposed to look like, then these are the complete antithesis. They look like trailer park trash. I'm absolutely not knocking their ability as professional wrestlers, from what I've seen they are brilliant in between the ropes and they're competent speakers despite their thick ******* accent as well, but can you honestly imagine Vince using these two to the best of their abilities? With the WWE's clean-cut style and wanting the world media to take them as a serious form of entertainment, do you really think he'd in anyway let these represent even a small part of his company? We all know what Vince is like. I'd rather see them go to TNA where they might actually have a shot at becoming something more than enhancement talent.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*If true, then this is what WWE is doing to the independent scene right now*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Unpossible. One of them has a legit injury condition that would prevent him from passing the physical. Both of them are, to use the words from their own promo, "Cosmetically Unpleasing."


----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

SOSheamus said:


> I said a little while ago in the Zeb Colter stable thread about them bringing more guys into it. Maybe a tag team because Swagger and Cesaro definitely shouldnt be teaming together. The Briscoe's would be great in this role. Yeah they would be watered down a tad, but put with a manager who is rather controversial would be a great way to go.


At this point in their careers, I'm sure they are ready and all for their wrestling styles to be watered down to a more safer and easier move-set. They have got to both be approaching 30 by now (if they aren't their already) and the easier working style will be a much needed break on their bodies, and extend their careers. They'll still be a amazing team, I just really hope this happens. It would make since, the E has picked up every other big Indy star Punk, Danielson, Hero, Casttagnolli, Generico, Black, Callihan and Moxley. Now all they need is The Briscoe's, Aries, Edwards, Shelley, Steen and probably one day Cole, I don't see them ever picking up Strong (ever un-improving mic skills) or Richards (temper, style & attitude) being their probable roadblocks in my opinion.


----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

Y2Jbabyy said:


> Tag Team division would be looking great if they were brought in as a tag team :mark:
> 
> Kings of Wrestling.
> Briscoe Brothers.
> ...


The Rhodes Scholars disbanded about 2 weeks ago, about the same time Sin Cara and Mysterio and Team Hell No dissolved.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

hmm interesting

*Warning possible spoiler ahead *







> Major Briscoe News!
> - WARNING: contains spoilers for future ROH TV Episodes
> 
> Last weekend in Baltimore was a physically brutal one for both World Champion Jay Briscoe and his “Best in the World 2013” challenger Mark Briscoe. The brothers tore into one another in one of the more physical championship battles and it ultimately required Jay to utilize multiple Jay Drillers in order to put his brother down for the three count. Unfortunately, as a result of those maneuvers and the general punishment suffered in the bout, Mark Briscoe was forced out of his spot in the Steel Cage Warfare bout that went down during the following day's “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings.
> ...


----------



## Blind Guardian (May 4, 2005)

Seems like they are definately out of ROH at least for the time being. This is of course just storyline but gives them a reason to be out of TV
From rohwrestling.com:

*WARNING: contains spoilers for future ROH TV Episodes*
_Last weekend in Baltimore was a physically brutal one for both World Champion Jay Briscoe and his “Best in the World 2013” challenger Mark Briscoe. The brothers tore into one another in one of the more physical championship battles and it ultimately required Jay to utilize multiple Jay Drillers in order to put his brother down for the three count. Unfortunately, as a result of those maneuvers and the general punishment suffered in the bout, Mark Briscoe was forced out of his spot in the Steel Cage Warfare bout that went down during the following day's “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV Tapings.

As for Jay, the day of those tapings he defended his title once again, this time against S.C.U.M's Matt Hardy and although he was victorious in the bout, following the match the champion was viciously assaulted with a steel chair by S.C.U.M and left laying.

Unfortunately, ROHWrestling.com has since learned that, as a result of the injuries sustained during “Best in the World” weekend, both Jay and Mark will be out of action indefinitely. Mark suffered severe head trauma as a result of the bout with his brother while Jay apparently has a fractured shoulder and torn rotator cuff coming from the assault at the hands of S.C.U.M. At this point it is unknown how long Jay and Mark will be out of action but we will stay on top of the story to provide you with details, as they are made available to us.

ROHWrestling.com also contacted Match Maker Nigel McGuinness for an update on how this would affect the championship held by Jay Briscoe and he informed us that there will be an announcement made soon regarding the status of the ROH World Title. Nigel did inform us that he intended to announce this week that Michael Elgin would receive his championship opportunity on August 3rd in Toronto but now that is in question. ROHWrestling.com has heard rumors that with Elgin scheduled to be the next man in line for a shot, he may be awarded the World Title due to forfeit.

All of the events that led to this will be seen on “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV broadcasts over the course of the next several weeks or you will be able to see it all unfold very shortly courtesy of the Early Bird TV options here on ROHWrestling.com.

Stay tuned for more details on the status of the World Title as they are made available..._


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

If the WWE sign maybe they could put Adam Scherr with them and maybe sign jesse belle form ovw for they could have great ******* stable


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They're probably just taking time off again given the heat from Jay's gay marriage remarks. I can't see the wwe touching these guys with a ten foot pole for that reason either. I don't believe it was just a contract expiring - because why leave the title on Jay?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Perhaps they aren't going to the WWE...



> By Sean Radican & James Caldwell, PWTorch Staff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess they are just taking the time off, and see if the whole Twitter thing dies down. Lets see if WWE offers them another deal. Would be a great tag team for WWE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really wish WWE would pick them up. This promo less the cursing would be something I'd love to see from Jay and Mark as part of the Wyatt family or as Coulter's Boys.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

"Shit if you gon' dance bitch, dance!" :mark:


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I really wish WWE would pick them up. This promo less the cursing would be something I'd love to see from Jay and Mark as part of the Wyatt family or as Coulter's Boys.


This didnt prove anything in them leaving roh for wwe or not leaving roh for the wwe.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

There's no way they are going to WWE. Not anytime soon.
WWE has partnered with GLAAD and Be A Star and crap. They won't bring on the Briscoes. WWE doesn't want that PR headache.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wcthesecret said:


> This didnt prove anything in them leaving roh for wwe or not leaving roh for the wwe.


:kobe Show me where I said it does exactly?


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> :kobe Show me where I said it does exactly?


That's what the video was talking about I think.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

pleaaaseee let this happen they're so much more than bushwackers 2.0 some of the best mic workers in the business. I actually see a bit of stone cold at times too. What a shot in the arm they'd be for the tag team division.

Please let this happen - after Ambrose I'd consider this HHH's biggest acquisition to date.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

yeah it does prove everything. it's a videowire angle for the ROH website and ROH world title. WWE isn't signing the Briscoes. they would be a PR nightmare and probably couldn't pass a physical.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Zeb hands Jay a microphone*
Jay: You see, the problem I got with **** is-
*The Briscoe Brothers have been released from their WWE contracts*


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> *Zeb hands Jay a microphone*
> Jay: You see, the problem I got with **** is-
> *The Briscoe Brothers have been released from their WWE contracts*


Lawler called goldust a flaming ****** once.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

It's a different time now. He'd be instabooted if he said anything resembling that about anybody.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

I think they would do better on impact not wwe because they will be turned into more of a joke then they all ready are.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

They're just gonna send out a homophobically racist tweet two weeks in and get fired.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

theswayzetrain said:


> I think they would do better on impact not wwe because they will be turned into more of a joke then they all ready are.


...don't you like the briscoes?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Well he has been stripped of the title.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

If they are serious about re building the tag team division and returning it to past glory then bringing in those two lads will be a hell of a signing. Considering that the wwe have been on a serious mission to recruit some of the bet talent outside of the wwe on the indy scene and Given how the shield have been used it is an encouraging sign for indy talents about going there.

the strength is if they are allowed to be themselves it will be very very entertaining to watch , they to me are so similar to the diaz brothers so unpredictable that they are entertaining to see....however with that comes some possible pr nightmares 

Jay 's rant on twitter if happened in the wwe could come with some serious consequences


----------



## CM Danielson (Jun 12, 2013)

Such a shame that Jay can't keep inflammatory thoughts like that quite, because in all likelihood the remarks he made give the brothers about a 99.9% chance of never being signed by the WWE. Which is just sad when you see how the WWE has really come around on not only signing but pushing former ROH and other Indy talent. A damn shame really that Jay couldn't keep his mouth shut, and not only ruined what could have been the best money he ever made, but totally screwed up the same lucrative opportunity for his brother Mark.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> Interesting note from WWE's house show tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Interesting...


...mreheheheheheh...it's gay bashing time...goodbye glaad...well see you all in butthurt hell...good god did I really just say the bh word?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

There is also a rumour that they may be headed to TNA. But you know, it's just a rumour. I'd like to see them in WWE though.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> There is also a rumour that they may be headed to TNA. But you know, it's just a rumour. I'd like to see them in WWE though.


Dude, if they went to tna, the tna atmosphere would ruin them, nobody would pay as much attention to them as much to the fact that its tna and they're watching it for some reason that they don't know.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I would actually watch those two men especially when they start talking. As crazy as it sounds I feel like Jay Briscoe could end up being a big star. He has that appeal to him that I think casual fans will like. It's sort of like how America loves to watch Honey Boo-boo, and her white trash family. Jay has that charisma about him that you can like. He tells it like it is, and is his own character. You can't really tell if he is acting, or not, and that's a good thing. When a wrestler is that good at convincing the audience of their character they will go far in this business. His run as ROH champion was short, but he proved he had "it", and I mean he proved he can go alone. 

Don't me wrong I like The Briscoes, but I think Jay Briscoe has a bright future as a singles competitor. This is a great tag team, and I would certainly place them with Zeb, and have them whip the shit out of Cesaro, and Swagger. Zeb turns on Cesaro, and Swagger aligning with The Briscoes. I would have both Jay, and Mark attack Jack, and Cesaro from the crowd during a live match on Raw. This tag team would make the most sense with Zeb because they already are the gimmick. I'm not sure how much the WWE would have tone them down, but they could really sell this Zeb message better than anyone else has done outside of Zeb. Hell, they could sell the message better than Zeb.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Interesting...


:mark:


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

there's no substance to that report at all! "some people say it could mean this one thing, but others believe it supposedly means this other thing, and then some other people thing it might possibly be a hint at something else, so who knows."


----------



## TEWA (May 25, 2013)

Neil_totally said:


> there's no substance to that report at all! "some people say it could mean this one thing, but others believe it supposedly means this other thing, and then some other people thing it might possibly be a hint at something else, so who knows."


Thanks Sherlock.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone suggest a match or promo that i need to see to know more about them. Ive never seen a match and only promo i saw was the one recently posted on hear with the injured one with a drink in his hand.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

SoupBro said:


> Anyone suggest a match or promo that i need to see to know more about them. Ive never seen a match and only promo i saw was the one recently posted on hear with the injured one with a drink in his hand.


Their Ladder match at the Man Up PPV... pretty much any match of theirs against el generico and kevin steen


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Well its really hard to like a guy that says he'll shoot anyone that supports gay marriage around his son.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> Anyone suggest a match or promo that i need to see to know more about them. Ive never seen a match and only promo i saw was the one recently posted on hear with the injured one with a drink in his hand.


Hey Soup, here's a good list of matches to watch from them, along with Danielson vs Jay Briscoe!


You should also watch these promos:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

(Y) will have to check their matches later. Don't know about their promos though :lol, can't see how it would work in WWE.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Catsaregreat said:


> Well its really hard to like a guy that says he'll shoot anyone that supports gay marriage around his son.


...no not really.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

I agree Zeb and the boys would be freaking awesome.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Do they keep stuff in their mouths when they speak, or do people really speak like that?


----------



## DragonMark (Jul 11, 2013)

The Briscoes should go right to the main roster, the way guys used to debut in the 90's like Tazz, The Dudleys, etc.

I could see them being members of the Wyatt family at first, then turning face and feuding with Bray, Rowan and Harper. Or debuting with Zeb Colter.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Do they keep stuff in their mouths when they speak, or do people really speak like that?


Nobody knows.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Doubt they'd be called Briscoe Brothers if they go to WWE. Probably call them "Pug Bros" or something lol(Pugh is their real last name)
> 
> 
> At this point, *I think WWE should just have an unofficial partnership with ROH lol*. Signing so many people from over there, might as well. WWE shouldn't have any control over anything that happens in ROH, but work out some deal that WWE gets first pick at ROH talent to sign.


If it gets Jay Lethal in WWE I'm all for it (Y)


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

...guys, if they were to sign the briscoe brothers, and if that rumor about the wwe trying to sign the American wolves is true, and if they decided to reform kow, and if they decide to sign Kevin steen in the near future and reform steenerico while they're there...and if they decided to have them all wrestle in a fatal four way tag team match at a ppv...do you all realize what that could do to the state of tag team wrestling in general if that were to happen?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...guys, if they were to sign the briscoe brothers, and if that rumor about the wwe trying to sign the American wolves is true, and if they decided to reform kow, and if they decide to sign Kevin steen in the near future and reform steenerico while they're there...and if they decided to have them all wrestle in a fatal four way tag team match at a ppv...do you all realize what that could do to the state of tag team wrestling in general if that were to happen?


That would be incredible but I'm not sure if Steen would be in a tag team if WWE signed him! I see him more as a Bray Wyatt/Mankind type dark character on his own or with minions.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted (Feb 6, 2013)

TempestH said:


> Nah. Imo that would just be a step down for RoH. If WWE partners with RoH, it wouldn't really be "unofficial." Such a partner ship would basically send the message that RoH is the "minor leagues". RoH should be a "major league" in its own right (although on a smaller scale).


ROH will NEVER be a "major league" on their own. They can't even do a friggin internet PPV without screwing up the broadcast.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

TempestH said:


> Nah. Imo that would just be a step down for RoH. If WWE partners with RoH, it wouldn't really be "unofficial." Such a partner ship would basically send the message that RoH is the "minor leagues". RoH should be a "major league" in its own right (although on a smaller scale).


...but they suck...JUST LIKE CHRISTIAN AND KOFI KINGSTON!!! TWO NEVER-SHOULD'VE-BEENS IN MY MIND!!!


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> If it gets Jay Lethal in WWE I'm all for it (Y)


christ he's awful. his matches at PWGs ASW 9 just showed how terrible he is. he needs to go be with Davey and Kyle in ROH.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

bigbuxxx said:


> christ he's awful. his matches at PWGs ASW 9 just showed how terrible he is. he needs to go be with Davey and Kyle in ROH.


Lethal is awful? LMAO


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Shit these guys are good.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

bigbuxxx said:


> christ he's awful. his matches at PWGs ASW 9 just showed how terrible he is. he needs to go be with Davey and Kyle in ROH.


His match with Eddie really sucked, yeah, but the Mack match was really good, and Jay was motivated and looked rock solid in it. I guess someone backstage (Super Dragon :avit told him to step the fuck up in between the shows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mark Briscoe is taking part in the ROH Title tourney.


----------

